
Can Mark Zuckerberg Fix Facebook Before It Breaks Democracy? - askl56
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/09/17/can-mark-zuckerberg-fix-facebook-before-it-breaks-democracy
======
3xblah
"Online, people joked that the photos made him look like an extraterrestrial
exploring the human race for the first time."

------
Nextgrid
Zuckerberg can't fix it because he doesn't realise the damage his creation is
doing to the world.

------
gshdg
Can he? Does he even want to?

